# How to PASS your NREMT Test. (How I did)



## gsxr150 (Dec 18, 2009)

1) Know your material.  Each section...

2) Use JB Learning online.  It's a small fee, but the questions are hard and similar to the NREMT test.  Once you can pass these tests over and over, you know your stuff.

3) Mosby's EMT book (green cover), in addition to JBlearning

Pass all these sample tests, and you're ready!

Everyone else who passed might have their own way, but I bet many will agree with what I say.

Good luck folks!  And a big thanks to those who helped me pass a while back.


----------

